# Wireless printer keeps losing signal



## HTC (Jul 6, 2015)

I recently bought an epson wireless printer (L355 ecotank) for my non-wireless PC (the only one in the house, everything else is wireless) but i keep getting loss of connection to the printer.

Dunno if it has anything to do with it but another PC here (also wireless connected) suffers from net connection loss sometimes. @ 1st i thought it was firefox and i tried uninstalling / re-installing it to see if that worked but after i noticed that the very same thing happened with IE so i ruled out to source of the prob being the browser.

The reason i mention the this prob with the PC @ all is because the printer's connection behavior is very similar: it's either online for quite a while or i have trouble scanning / printing because, although the router's page says the printer is online always and has very good signal, even when the connection is lost: this is what puzzles me!

The printer is located 2.5m away from the PC, with a mirror on it's back. I know mirrors block wireless signals but since it's behind the printer and not in direct path between the printer and the router, it shouldn't affect the connection, right?


----------



## Rhyseh (Jul 7, 2015)

So you have multiple devices dropping wireless signal on the network at the same time?


----------



## kn00tcn (Jul 8, 2015)

wait, why is the printer wireless if it sounded like it's next to a wired pc where it can be directly connected to the router (use a switch)


----------



## Kursah (Jul 8, 2015)

I would check for firmware updates to the printer, I would also access its web gui (go to its IP address) and set a static IP address, even if it is the same address it has instead of relying on DHCP...that can cause all sorts of fun issues later on.

Honestly wifi printing can be a pain in the ass, but Epson is usually decent. Connect it with an Ethernet cable (get a cheap switch if you need to) and be done with it.

What make/model is your router? Is it due for a firmware update? Could there be another device competing for the same IP address? Not as common of an issue on most home networks because there isn't enough devices to use the default DHCP pool, but still possible from time-to-time. Also many wifi printers have crappy antennas so you might check signal strength and see if that's the case.


----------



## Deelron (Jul 8, 2015)

HTC said:


> The reason i mention the this prob with the PC @ all is because the printer's connection behavior is very similar: it's either online for quite a while or i have trouble scanning / printing because, although the router's page says the printer is online always and has very good signal, even when the connection is lost: this is what puzzles me!



For what it's worth I had a similar problem with the automatic settings on my wireless printer, frequently when I'd try to print it would frequently work once and then not again, and every time I checked its IP address it would show through the router as connected (the Apple devices were the worst offenders, although the Windows 7 machines would eventually lose it as well). 

What solved it for me was assigning a static IP and eschewing the automated software, adding the printer by manually putting in the IP address in Win7/OS X/iOS, since then it's worked every time. 

Good luck, I don't envy you, boo wireless printing.


----------



## HTC (Jul 9, 2015)

Rhyseh said:


> So you have multiple devices dropping wireless signal on the network at the same time?



- Haven't checked if they lose the signal @ the same time. Can't check now since i'm not @ home.



Kursah said:


> *I would check for firmware updates to the printer,* I would also access its web gui (go to its IP address) and set a static IP address, even if it is the same address it has instead of relying on DHCP...that can cause all sorts of fun issues later on.
> 
> *Honestly wifi printing can be a pain in the ass, but Epson is usually decent. Connect it with an Ethernet cable (get a cheap switch if you need to) and be done with it.*
> 
> *What make/model is your router? Is it due for a firmware update? Could there be another device competing for the same IP address?* Not as common of an issue on most home networks because there isn't enough devices to use the default DHCP pool, but still possible from time-to-time. Also many wifi printers have crappy antennas so you might check signal strength and see if that's the case.



- I've checked for software updates but not firmware: hadn't thought of that.

- I can hook it up to my PC via USB but i can't do the same for the other PCs. Dunno if i can connect directly by cable with the router: the thought never occurred to me .... The goal here is to eventually enable all of the PCs in the house to use this printer: try 1st on the main rig, then try the other PC and use that experience to enable the rest (tablets).

- I'm not @ home @ the moment so i can't say for sure but i think it's hitron something: it's the one provided by my ISP. Dunno if it's due or not for a firmware upgrade. Dunno if there's any device competing for the same IP address and i wont be able to answer that question for @ least 1 more day: possibly 2.



Deelron said:


> *For what it's worth I had a similar problem with the automatic settings on my wireless printer, frequently when I'd try to print it would frequently work once and then not again, and every time I checked its IP address it would show through the router as connected* (the Apple devices were the worst offenders, although the Windows 7 machines would eventually lose it as well).
> 
> *What solved it for me was assigning a static IP and eschewing the automated software, adding the printer by manually putting in the IP address in Win7*/OS X/iOS, since then it's worked every time.
> 
> Good luck, I don't envy you, boo wireless printing.



- That pretty much describes what i currently have with the printer. It's slightly different with the other PC since the net either works with no issues or it constantly fails, even opening internet pages, then it's working again, and repeats. All with me doing nothing.

- Have to figure out how to make that for win7 and for android (the tablets).


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2015)

have you checked your router setting?


----------



## Rhyseh (Jul 10, 2015)

HTC said:


> - Haven't checked if they lose the signal @ the same time. Can't check now since i'm not @ home.



Ok. A more pertinent question. Are these the only wireless devices or do other devices have issues?

When your printer has issues does resetting the WAP/router resolve the issue?

The symptoms you are describing are generally associated with a dying WAP.


----------



## HTC (Jul 11, 2015)

This is the router i have: http://setuprouter.com/router/hitron-technologies/bvw-3653/



Rhyseh said:


> Ok. A more pertinent question. Are these the only wireless devices or do other devices have issues?
> 
> *When your printer has issues does resetting the WAP/router resolve the issue?
> 
> The symptoms you are describing are generally associated with a dying WAP.*



- Dunno how to do that.

- Do you mean the equipment is failing???? Should i call the ISP to have it replaced?



micropage7 said:


> have you checked your router setting?
> View attachment 66369



- Sorry: don't understand a thing about this image you posted


----------



## Rhyseh (Jul 13, 2015)

HTC said:


> This is the router i have: http://setuprouter.com/router/hitron-technologies/bvw-3653/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does turning the device that controls your wireless off and on again resolve the problem?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2015)

Wire it.  Use an unmanaged 5-port switch if you have to.

I had my Brother printer wireless for a while and it was nothing but trouble.


----------



## HTC (Jul 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Wire it.  Use an unmanaged 5-port switch if you have to.
> 
> I had my Brother printer wireless for a while and it was nothing but trouble.



I checked but my printer can't be hooked up by network cable directly: only wireless or USB cable. This means the other PC can only connect via wireless.

I do have a question: the path between my router and the other PC has only my bedroom's wall in it's way but the path between the other PC and the printer has also the mirror that is behind the printer. Does the other PC "talk" to the router to reach the printer or does it "talk" to the printer directly?

I haven't even installed the printer in the other PC: wanted to fix the problem in the main PC 1st.



Rhyseh said:


> Does turning the device that controls your wireless off and on again resolve the problem?



Haven't tried yet. I did check the router's page and it does in fact state that it has very good signal and yet i can't print / scan because it's "not ready".


----------



## Frick (Jul 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I had my Brother printer wireless for a while and it was nothing but trouble.



My HP printer is rock steady like that.

The printer is connected to the router, so your systems "talk" to it via the router.



HTC said:


> - That pretty much describes what i currently have with the printer. It's slightly different with the other PC since the net either works with no issues or it constantly fails, even opening internet pages, then it's working again, and repeats. All with me doing nothing.



Does this mean other devices connected wirelessly also has troubles? Many ISP supplied routers are utter garbage and gets confused when they have more than two things connected to them.


----------



## HTC (Jul 13, 2015)

Frick said:


> My HP printer is rock steady like that.
> 
> The printer is connected to the router, so your systems "talk" to it via the router.



Then the "plan" is still viable: GREAT!!!!!



Frick said:


> Does this mean other devices connected wirelessly also has troubles? Many ISP supplied routers are utter garbage and gets confused when they have more than two things connected to them.



- Via cable, only the main PC: rest is wireless.

- The other PC sometimes keeps having connection difficulties: similar symptoms but not quite the same. The browser either crashes constantly or has no problems @ all. @ 1st i thought it was the browser (firefox) but it does the same with IE so i don't think it's the browser.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2015)

Frick said:


> My HP printer is rock steady like that.


My sister has an HP as well that is connected wirelessly.  HP must put a good WLAN chip in their printers.  Other manufacturers...not so much.


----------



## HTC (Jul 25, 2015)

The problem with the other PC *seems* to be fixed: hasn't happen in about 2 weeks.

The problem with the printer still persists: yesterday, i had no problems scanning some documents but i had lots of trouble to print 2 documents and i was unable to print a 3rd one.

The error i get is the one shown in post #12 of this thread (1st pic).


----------

